
Tell HN: Elixir/Phoenix can't be promoted enough - DerKobe
I recently wrote a piece of software which is a new kind of a chat system (it’s really revolutionary and I will post something more specific about this in the near future). I used Ruby on Rails and Faye (the Node.js flavor) because I can write anything with this on a lazy afternoon (just to quote my friend and co-founder of our company: “WHAT?! IT’S DONE ALREADY?!”). Then I heard about Elixir and Phoenix. And this duo brings everything to the table that our project demands. It’s crazy fast, it’s unbelievable robust, and it has a whole publish&#x2F;subscribe system build right the frick in (with JS and iOS clients right there - and an Android client almost ready). And last but not least Elixir truly is a beautiful language (of course I say this since I’m a Ruby fanboy). This all sounded like it was made for our cause. So in the weeks to come I will rewrite the whole thing with this. I know it’s a rather new technology but it just sounds way too good, does it not?<p>Two things that made me fell in love with Ruby and Rails were Bundler and the community (not in that order). And with Elixir&#x2F;Phoenix Mix is right there to take Bundler’s place in my heart, and the community is yet small but strongly emerging.<p>So for one I would like to encourage you to give Elixir&#x2F;Phoenix a shot so the community gets stronger (and therefore Elixir). And second: what are your experiences with Elixir and Phoenix and switching to this technology (especially from Ruby and Rails)?<p>And for the people out there who do not know Elixir and Phoenix, yet: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@kenmazaika&#x2F;why-im-betting-on-elixir-7c8f847b58<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=3jMbzGv_6tA<p>Two things I hope to get out of Elixir&#x2F;Phoenix becoming big are a JetBrains IDE and an out-of-the-box VM on Heroku :-)
======
dang
This is not a Show HN. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
DerKobe
Oh, sorry! The post started out as a Show HN for the chat system I build, but
then I decided to make a few adjustments and thought the Elixir topic is share
worthy ... and then I forgot to change the type of the post.

------
softinio
Whats the quickest way to learn elixir? Your Favorite resource? Happy to take
a look as I in the hunt for a new lang to try. Giving nim a try for now.

~~~
DerKobe
If you have worked with Rails in the past (like me) then the Phoenix website
is perfectly fine:
[http://www.phoenixframework.org/docs/overview](http://www.phoenixframework.org/docs/overview)

Even if you do not know Rails you should give it a shot. But if it somehow
does not fit your needs please come back and let me know. I'm sure there's
something out there.

~~~
softinio
I know python and Django very well which should be similar enough.

~~~
DerKobe
Definitely!

